# World Cat Owners - Buying Used 246/266 SF - Questions



## Mike W

Hey guys, good afternoon. I am currently keeping my eyes open for used 246/266 SFs out there for sale and came across this one:

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1998-World-Cat-246-sf-367804

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1998-WorldC...2582d6f75f&item=161108916063&pt=Fishing_Boats

They're the same boat, with the eBay page having the full description of everything that has been done to the boat. Here's the quick rundown on specs:

1998 246SF
Twin 2007 Mercury 150 Optis w/490 hours
2011 Trailer rebuilt by Rolls Axle (discs on both axles, 5500lb axles, new everything)
Full electronics (within 3 years old) with exception of having no radar
Asking $34k OBO

I have spoke with the guy on the phone twice now for about 20-30 min each time getting a feel for the boat and what he's willing to do price wise. I would be financing through my credit union and they will finance up to 100% of NADA, which values her at $32,075.

I want to get your opinion on this boat. I have a good feeling about it from talking with the guy and reviewing pics. However it is all the way down in Lakeland, FL and I'm up in Alabama on the Gulf Coast (500 mile drive). 

Are there any areas of concern on the '98 246 SF that I should be looking at? It's never had heavy 4 strokes on it so I think the transom issues wouldn't be as prevalent here on this boat. The biggest thing to me is do you really think a boat that is 15 years old with 7 year old motors is worth $30k-$32k??

Thank you in advance for the info, and I really look forward to hearing from you all. World Cat will definitely be the boat I buy due to the nice ride, I just want to buy the right one that will last me 6-8 more years before going bigger and/or newer.


----------



## Sea Rover

World Cats are good boats but it has turd engines and it is still a 15yr old boat. I would keep looking and find something newer or re powered with four strokes. I see a lot of WC's with Honda's so that is what I would find. Double the fuel economy and 100% more reliable. Rule of thumb is buy the newest you can afford. If you bump your budget up to $40k would that allow you to get into newer WC's with four strokes? 

You can get a better World Cat than that with better engines. Granted the electronics are up to date but you can find on without or dated electronics and put the latest and greatest on it yourself.

There is a reason charter guys run only four strokes.


----------



## Mike W

Sea Rover said:


> World Cats are good boats but it has turd engines and it is still a 15yr old boat. I would keep looking and find something newer or re powered with four strokes. I see a lot of WC's with Honda's so that is what I would find. Double the fuel economy and 100% more reliable.
> 
> For $30k you can get a better World Cat than that. Granted the electronics are up to date but you can find on without or dated electronics and put the latest and greatest on it yourself.


I agree Rover, the motors aren't my favorite flavor so to speak. There is a nice 2003 27 TE in Orange Beach for sale at $54k, but the motors (2006 Honda 225s) show signs of corrosion under the cowlings more-so than they should, and the trailer is super rusty.

Just seems like they're hard to come by around our area...guess folks really hang on to them for a long time


----------



## Sea Rover

That and cats just are not that popular here on the right coast and Gulf. I think they are the bees knees unless your getting a true battlewagon (40ft plus sportfish).

As far as the boat with corrosion goes I would negotiate the price down to reflect it needing a new trailer and have a certified Honda tech come do a check out on the engines. See what he says is normal. Personally I think the 27TE sounds like the better boat. Get it and put a nice electronics package on it and you've got a good boat for running the Gulf. With a boat in that price range I would get a survey done, cheap peace of mind.


----------



## Mike W

Yeah, this is the 27' in OB:

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2003-World-Cat-27-TE--CC-102034445

The pics there show it fairly well and it has pretty decent electronics. But when I got the guy to send me more pics I found the corrosion under the cowlings and the trailer in rough shape. I told him due to those issues the price would have to come down from $54k for me to make a move, but he never even replied to my email like he had been. And the ad says "Reduced", which happened back on July 2, 2013 when they modified the ad. I'd give him $45k for it if the motors checked out. Doubt he'd even listen to me say that haha


----------



## Sea Rover

Bet he might, cats are a tough sell. Hints why no new cat dealers ever survive down here. A few of us down here have been approached by World Cat about the possibility of buying a franchise. 

If your going to keep the boat dry stacked I would take that trailer to Eddie English in Milton he would get it whipped into shape for probably around $500. It is really not that bad looking I just wouldn't trust it running it up and down the interstate without repairs. I hate the mix match electronics I would pull them to sell and put a E-Series display on with radar and autopilot and you will be in business. It looks to be well kept and low hour boat over all. With 200gal fuel capacity that boat should have about a 460mi range meaning you can fish about anywhere. I think it is worth an inspection and formal offer.


----------



## Sea Rover

Buy the cat and make a run out to the rigs with us for a good shake down!


----------



## Mike W

Sea Rover said:


> Bet he might, cats are a tough sell. Hints why no new cat dealers ever survive down here. A few of us down here have been approached by World Cat about the possibility of buying a franchise.
> 
> If your going to keep the boat dry stacked I would take that trailer to Eddie English in Milton he would get it whipped into shape for probably around $500. It is really not that bad looking I just wouldn't trust it running it up and down the interstate without repairs. I hate the mix match electronics I would pull them to sell and put a E-Series display on with radar and autopilot and you will be in business. It looks to be well kept and low hour boat over all. With 200gal fuel capacity that boat should have about a 460mi range meaning you can fish about anywhere. I think it is worth an inspection and formal offer.


Oh yeah, that would be my first and last offshore boat I bought for a long time. Here are the few main pics that concerned me. The other engine did not show as much corrosion (only on a few bolts). The trailer though from other pics would need all new carpet and looks like new bunks would not hurt as well. Seeing this trailer neglect, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to get all new tires, bearings, and brakes as well since I would be trailering it 50 miles each way to the ramp.


----------



## Mike W

Sea Rover said:


> Buy the cat and make a run out to the rigs with us for a good shake down!


Haha, I wish bro! She'd be the ultimate "run to the rigs" rig :thumbsup:

I might call him up again this afternoon since I never heard from him via email again and pick his brain some more. I mean she's been sitting there for 3-4 months now.


----------



## TailRazor

I wouldn't be as concerned with the trailer as with the engines, looks like neglect to me. Guess he never heard of Corrosion X, i'd pass unless you get a real sweet deal.


----------



## Sea Rover

I don't think the rust and corrosion is much more than normal with the year they are. Given the trailers age I would deff get new tires and bearings, led lights, banks and carpet done. 


With the Eruropean boat market collapsed and the lack of popularity of cats it's not going anywhere. With winter coming it's going to sit longer.


----------



## Mike W

TailRazor said:


> I wouldn't be as concerned with the trailer as with the engines, looks like neglect to me. Guess he never heard of Corrosion X, i'd pass unless you get a real sweet deal.


My thoughts exactly. if an owner doesn't take the time to use CorrosionX, Corrosion Block, etc. then what's to say he took the time to keep everything else up to par in terms of maintenance and the Honda recommended service intervals


----------



## Sea Rover

i would see if records are available. It may have been an out of town owner who had all his service done but didn't know better when it came to corrosion prevention.


----------



## Mike W

Sea Rover said:


> i would see if records are available. It may have been an out of town owner who had all his service done but didn't know better when it came to corrosion prevention.


True, I'll pick his brain some more about it this evening.

NADA (which we all know can be iffy) places her at $48800 average retail with BUC placing it around $50k even. Again, both of those being in average condition. Factor in what's needing correcting and the price should come down. Then again, you get these kinds of boats where they're selling for $60k on the east coast and the owner thinks his is worth that down here...when it's not.


----------



## Sea Rover

Not to be rude but NADA and other pricing guides are useless. Talk to a broker and get him to give you the average selling price for that model boat not just asking so you have realistic numbers to use for bargaining. Also remember if you do use pricing guides they normally reflect prices of boats sold with issues and needed repairs like the 27 your looking at not just boats in ready condition. The notion of taking the NADA price then taking off the cost of needed repairs is incorrect. 


That all being said I think your best bet is get the inspection done and make a formal offer with the bank's cashiers check in hand. He is probably getting tired of looking at it and paying the listing cost. If you submit and offer with the check he will bite.


----------



## Mike W

Sea Rover said:


> Not to be rude but NADA and other pricing guides are useless. Talk to a broker and get him to give you the average selling price for that model boat not just asking so you have realistic numbers to use for bargaining. Also remember if you do use pricing guides they normally reflect prices of boats sold with issues and needed repairs like the 27 your looking at not just boats in ready condition. The notion of taking the NADA price then taking off the cost of needed repairs is incorrect.
> 
> 
> That all being said I think your best bet is get the inspection done and make a formal offer with the bank's cashiers check in hand. He is probably getting tired of looking at it and paying the listing cost. If you submit and offer with the check he will bite.


Yeah, I agree. I need to get some info on it from a broker via soldboats to get a fair assessment on pricing


----------



## JoeyWelch

Mike don't get into too big of a hurry to buy and buy one that's not up to par. They are out there but it may take a bit to find the one that you really want. I looked for about 6 month's before I found mine.

You'll find one adventually that your sure of. Or as close to sure as you can be when buying a used boat. If you have doubts then wait.


----------



## Xiphius

T-cat and I owned an 03 27SF with Honda 225's for five years loved the boat (had a GB 22) prior so this was a step up. Fished great ran well topped off at 50mph light load. Sold during oil spill for 40 with trailer and 1300 hours. That WC ran to Horn Mtn without hesitation in all months of the year. The hondas were quieter and more fuel efficient than my 225 yammies miss the boat just wanted something bigger, and could not afford a WC 33. have a honda mechanic go through the motors and submit an offer if the motors check out.


----------



## Mike W

Xiphius said:


> T-cat and I owned an 03 27SF with Honda 225's for five years loved the boat (had a GB 22) prior so this was a step up. Fished great ran well topped off at 50mph light load. Sold during oil spill for 40 with trailer and 1300 hours. That WC ran to Horn Mtn without hesitation in all months of the year. The hondas were quieter and more fuel efficient than my 225 yammies miss the boat just wanted something bigger, and could not afford a WC 33. have a honda mechanic go through the motors and submit an offer if the motors check out.


Thanks for the first hand report man! :thumbsup:

Yeah I threw out $45,300 in an email this morning considering the following needs to be done to it:

_These items included for the trailer and boat:

New bunk carpet
New bunks
New bunk supports and hardware (old ones are rusty to the point of being structurally impacted)
Trailer hubs either completely replaced or rebuilt
Making sure trailer brakes are up to par

Oil and oil filter changes in motors
Fuel filters
Timing belts
Spark plugs
Potentially draining the fuel system (since the boat is now sitting for extended periods of time with no use)
Addressing why there is so much corrosion on the one motor (water leak, etc.)

Now the trailer parts listed are a must for hauling around an 8500+ pound boat, with some of the motor maintenance depending on if proof can be given those items were changed and depending on how the motors check out by a certified Honda tech. If I were to purchase these parts myself I'm looking at $3000+ worth of parts alone, not counting any labor costs. Also, that is not including the potential cost of addressing the issue of why the Teleflex liquid tie bar steering system is not holding its alignment for the outboards...bad cylinder seals, helm pump letting in air, etc._

I call up Paradise Marine to see how much it would be to get a Honda tech to come out and hook up the motors and run diagnostics, and know how much it will cost to get the survey done that my credit union will require. Depending on if they laugh at the $45,300 or respond "nicely" will determine if I move forward and pull the trigger on getting the surveys done. I plan to look at it when I come home the weekend of Oct. 4th in person, maybe sooner if they respond favorably


----------



## courantpublisher

*Wc 246sf*

I am currently running a 246SF 1998 model with twin 140 Sukies. The motors are 2004 models and the boat runs great with them.

I agree that you need to go with four strokes because the increased fuel economy makes the range of the WC very nice. And don't worry, the weight of the motors has not been an issue on my boat.

As far as the age of the hull, I talked to the WC factory rep at the Wharf boat show last year and he said the hull will be fine for many years. I looked for a while before I got mine, but they are out there. Matter of fact, check with C & K on canal. There was a 27 or 30 footer for sale out there some time back and I don't think it sold.

The owners were out of Laurel, MS and I looked the boat it is was sweet. Even had dual controls for cobia season. Only neg was it had 2 strokes.


----------



## Orion45

Been keeping an eye on this for a while. 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4082046936.html


----------



## Mike W

Orion45 said:


> Been keeping an eye on this for a while.
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4082046936.html


Yes, I saw that the other day...seems like a sweet deal. I'm not looking for a tower though and just prefer World Cat over ProKat. 

It'll be a sweet deal for someone though if it looks good inside and out


----------



## cheesegrits

Here is another one if you don't mind traveling to get it. With the Hondas.

The price is right also!

http://www.classifiedads.com/boats-ad29588291.htm


----------



## Mike W

cheesegrits said:


> Here is another one if you don't mind traveling to get it. With the Hondas.
> 
> The price is right also!
> 
> http://www.classifiedads.com/boats-ad29588291.htm


Yeah that one isn't bad. but a 26'/27' World Cat with only 130s on it will be WAY underpowered...like only topping out at 27-28 mph at redline. I want to be cruising at that around 4k - 4.5k RPMs, which is why 200s or 225s are preferred. :thumbsup:


----------



## cheesegrits

Buy it and sell the Hondas and use that money towards the motors of your choice. If you find two used for the right deal you should still be under the money you said you want to spend even with the rigging charge. JMHO


----------



## Mike W

Orion45 said:


> Been keeping an eye on this for a while.
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4082046936.html


Want to see a huge price drop? Check this out:

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2004-Pro-Sports-Prokat-2860-99646641

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4082046936.html

Same boat, $22950 cheaper on the CL ad. Granted the Boat Trader ad was updated on May 3, 2013 but still...what a markup


----------



## ltmguy

Mike,
So what was the outcome of your offer?


----------



## ltmguy

Forgot to mention. The Pro-cat you saw on Craigslist in Pensacola with the huge price drop is a heavily used boat. Drove it once and man that thing really had a huge lean to it in the turns. Way more than my buddy's WC. Besides, the tower does not fold and for the trailoring boat you are looking for....it just doesn't fit the ticket w/o modifications. Engines had like 1600-1800 hours but were smooth though.


----------



## Mike W

ltmguy said:


> Mike,
> So what was the outcome of your offer?


They'll definitely take $45k for it, but honestly its not worth that. Old electronics, crappy wiring, engines needing a lot of maintenance and the trailer needs almost a full rebuild to be 100% road worthy. I passed on it


----------



## JoeyWelch

Mike I don't think the weather is ever going to allow us to fish again so there should be some for sale here shortly.

I'm still looking for ya.


----------



## Mike W

jlw1972 said:


> Mike I don't think the weather is ever going to allow us to fish again so there should be some for sale here shortly.
> 
> I'm still looking for ya.


Thanks Joey! Hopefully it'll lay down by Christmas break


----------

